
Are users tired of filling feedback forms? - artif4ct
So we&#x27;ve started our business a bit more than a month ago and it&#x27;s going(ish). subscriptions are coming in at a very slow rate, nothing to be able to live from but better than nothing i supose at this moment.<p>There is this one thing that&#x27;s troubling us, how do you make users to give more feedback?<p>We&#x27;ve tried several things like:<p>- Sending newsletters with surveys attached
- direct outreach on our support channel (crisp)
- Twitter comments and direct messages
- Reddit messages
- Hotjar surveys
- ...<p>Most people give a &quot;great&quot;, some give a 0 when i ask them to rate (without further explanation). I&#x27;ve optimized a lot of hotjar surveys to poll for more feedback when they give 0 or follow up messages to not just get &quot;great&quot;. But it seems like almost nobody feels like filling it in, are users tired of giving feedback?<p>What are your thoughts? How can i increase this conversion rate to be able to iterate properly.
======
ecpottinger
Stop asking too much personal information, that is why I don't fill many
surveys and skip sites/businesses. I am Canadian, ask me what province I am in
okay, asking for my home address - NO!

~~~
artif4ct
I don't ask any personal information. only 3 questions. 1\. Whether it solves
your problem 2\. How the tool helped you solve it 3\. Would you recommend it?

------
t0mmyb0y
Wait until they have a chance to actually use and explore it. My experience is
questions tend to start before I have looked at much.

~~~
artif4ct
When would be the best moment to ask for feedback you think? After they used
it for a week for example?

